# Need Help choosing a Vape Please



## reDDevilza (11/11/19)

Hey guys,

I hope you are well.

I'm struggling to make a decision between the following Vapes

1. VooPoo Drag 2
2. Vaporesso Revenger X
3. Vaporesso Revenger Luxe S
4. Vaporesso Gen

I used to have the Revenger (*it got stolen*), I then went for the Revenger X (*lost it like an idiot*) 



All your help will be super appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (11/11/19)

I don't own any of the above but from that list I would choose the Vaporesso Gen. 

Tried it at a shop and it looks classy and feels light and comfortable for dual battery mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/19)

Gen!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CTRiaan (11/11/19)

I've had my Gen for 2 months and it still looks brand new. 

The paint job (or whatever the finish is) is really good.

Oh yes, and it's easy to use, lightweight and packs a punch.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Jengz (11/11/19)

Gen!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (12/11/19)

Gen also my recommendation

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (12/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Gen!
> View attachment 182569


Not hijacking the thread,but in case he's looking for an atty too. 
How do you find that Cleito?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/19)

Resistance said:


> Not hijacking the thread,but in case he's looking for an atty too.
> How do you find that Cleito?



@Resistance for a commercial coiled sub-ohm tank it's pretty good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Acidkill (13/11/19)

Im gonna have to go with the rest of you...has to be the Gen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (13/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Resistance for a commercial coiled sub-ohm tank it's pretty good.



I have a Cleito too and have had the same consistent flavourful vape on it since I got it. And that's with any flavour I tried. Sometimes it's to flavourful.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (14/11/19)

I have two DRAG V1s and they've never skipped a beat, still hit as hard as trucks and can't be killed. 

I can't not vote for the DRAG V2 here.


----------



## Gorvian (15/11/19)

Vaporesso Gen for the WIN !!


----------



## StompieZA (15/11/19)

DRAG 2 or GEN would be my options

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (15/11/19)

My wife owns a Gen and it is AWESOME... from the list you put up, Gen hands down.


----------



## Wobbelzzzz (15/11/19)

I've got 3 Gens. Won't go wrong with these mods and feel so good in the hand


----------



## Resistance (15/11/19)

I don't have a GEN. but,get one. Everyone can't be wrong. And if you go for a commercial coil tank consider the Cleito!


----------



## Deemo (16/11/19)

I for one also has the GEN not a days problems and it rocks and have all the features you need and i love the Pulse mode as well this mod rocks for the price range and ps there is a special on now at vape hyper on them


----------

